# Kelly KLS96601-8080I with contactor



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kelly-Brus...013892?hash=item25fb3f3684:g:5aMAAOSwzcpbOYL8


----------



## cmcnall (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Kelly KLS96601-8080I with contactor and ME0913 Motor*

Dropped the price again.


----------

